
Atlassian founder says no-one wants to move to Australia as its too expensive - CPAhem
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3494187/The-tech-billionaire-founder-Atlassian-says-no-one-wants-Australia-houses-transport-education-expensive.html
======
earleybird
With a USD$1.63bn net worth, Mr Mike Cannon-Brookes could afford to pay
ten(10) Software Engineers 34% over the top market rate [0] at USD$100k/yr for
10 years and it would reduce his net worth to USD$1.62bn.

Is this how the wealthy pan handle?

[0]
[http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=Software_Engineer/Sa...](http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=Software_Engineer/Salary/1bf78243/Sydney)

------
cyphar
But if you factor in the fact that we have the best beaches in the world, the
cost of living becomes more reasonable. :P

------
fileoffset
It's not that no-one wants to move to Australia, it's just they don't want to
move to Sydney...

~~~
danieltillett
Actually the do want to Sydney - they just can't afford the rent on the
salaries offered.

------
abrak
Can't they compensate by providing a better salary package?

~~~
fileoffset
They could but then they would have to pay more than current 'market' rate for
senior engineers in Australia.

This makes importing talent much less attractive, as they may as well just
hire local (so long as the talent exists in the local talent pool - which it
does).

